# Should I sell my 3DS XL for a PS3?



## Yepi69 (Jul 24, 2014)

I bought the 3DS XL along with a LOT of games, both on eShop and retail, but recently I bought Street Fighter IV and Tekken 3D, Tekken being one of my favorite fighting games of all times, needless to say Tekken 3D Prime Edition sucked and so did Street Fighter IV, I've been buying games for the 3DS but it doesn't seem to be satisfying me at all, on Steam or any other platform I would buy games for I would be happy and play those games, as for the 3DS, it just seems like an upgraded DS with better graphics and that's about it, the specs aren't bad but aren't good either comparing to the Vita, anyways:

eShop games:
Cave Story - 7.25€
Tetris 3DS - 9.99€
Resident Evil the Mercenaries 3D - 9.99€
Kid Icarus Uprising - 5.99€
Phoenix Wright Dual Destinies - 24.99€
Super Mario 3D Land - 44.99€
Gunman Clive - 1.99€
VVVVVV - 7.99€
HarmoKnight - 14.99€
Bomberman Blitz - 4.99€
Super Mario Bros Deluxe - 4.99€
Pokemon Dream Radar - 2.99€

eShop total value: 141,14€

As for retail games, I have:

Pokemon Y
Cave Story 3D
Tekken 3D Prime Edition
Super Street Fighter IV 3D
Tetris 3DS 
Dead or Alive Dimensions
Tom Clancy Splinter Cell 3D
Resident Evil Revelations
Pokemon Soul Silver

Is this enough to buy a Playstation 3?


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jul 24, 2014)

If i were not in the US i would trade with you been wanting a 3DS for a bit now and my Slim has been collecting dust for a few months now 


I would say thats more than enough not sure whut the current rate for a new/used PS3 might be in Portugal but seems like a great deal.....


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 24, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> If i were not in the US i would trade with you been wanting a 3DS for a bit now and my Slim has been collecting dust for a few months now
> 
> 
> I would say thats more than enough not sure whut the current rate for a new/used PS3 might be in Portugal but seems like a great deal.....


 
About 250$, 300$ max


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Jul 24, 2014)

Yeah in the states CL is a easy way to buy one on the cheap personally have bought/traded a couple systems never had problems......recently sold 2x Slims i had with CFW trying to save for a new Tablet


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 24, 2014)

Is there nothing else you want on 3DS? If so you might as well sell it.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

Super Smash Bros. for 3DS. Here's the one reason you have to keep your 3DS.

Edit: But if you really want to sell your 3DS for a PS3 I'm sure you can sell it and still keep the 3DS if you'd want to.

Back in 2013 I bought a 60GB PS3 (fully functional + 1x official controller and Battlefield 3) for £80 though I've been seeing for £50 and even for £25 on Amazon if you're lucky enough.

If you have people in UK or a middleman then you could take a look at Gumtree perhaps (where I bought my 2nd PS3 -- I already had one first, PS3 Slim 250GB).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 24, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Super Smash Bros. for 3DS. Here's the one reason you have to keep your 3DS.


 

Well, that's his decision to sell for a PS3 if he want and maybe not this game. For me, I do not have 3DS but I am into Zelda and Mario and I am not hurrying at all. I have PS3 and plenty of games to focus. By the way, I am not into Super Smash Bros games at all. I tried and disliked them. We have all different tastes. Do not call me or anybody crazy not to like Super Smash Bros. We are all different anyway.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

bearmon2010 said:


> Well, that's his decision to sell for a PS3 if he want and maybe not this game. For me, I do not have 3DS but I am into Zelda and Mario and I am not hurrying at all. I have PS3 and plenty of games to focus. By the way, I am not into Super Smash Bros games at all. I tried and disliked them. We have all different tastes. Do not call me or anybody crazy not to like Super Smash Bros. We are all different anyway.


 
I'm not calling you crazy and you didn't need to repeat yourself saying you disliked it, once's enough.

Now for prices.. Using from the Amazon UK prices.

3DS XL - Unboxed £95 / Boxed £130
Pokemon Y - £25
Cave Story 3D - £57 (seems like a pretty pricey 3DS game)
Tekken 3D Prime Edition - £7
Super Street Fighter IV 3D - £3
Dead or Alive Dimensions - £5
Tom Clancy Splinter Cell 3D - £3
Resident Evil Revelations - £9
Pokemon Soul Silver - £37

I'd suggest you selling your 3DS bundle on eBay with international shipping for UK because people tend to go for sets like these and including Cave Story 3DS (NIS) that boosts up the price even more.

De certeza que se vendesses no OLX não irias ganhar grande coisa. lol


----------



## emigre (Jul 24, 2014)

PS3 will be getting Persona 5. So yeah.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 24, 2014)

wtf no you shouldn't sell your 3DS
yeah ps3 is a great system and has an amazing library but i think you should wait until you get enough to buy a PS3
that's what i did, and i'm glad i did otherwise i couldn't play FE:A or KI:U :>


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

SnailCombat said:


> wtf no you shouldn't sell your 3DS
> yeah ps3 is a great system and has an amazing library but *i think you should wait until you get enough to buy a PS3*
> that's what i did, and i'm glad i did otherwise i couldn't play FE:A or KI:U :>


 
What? He has more than enough to buy a PS3 and a couple of games, of course, he'd first need to sell it to receive the money.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 24, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> What? He has more than enough to buy a PS3 and a couple of games, of course, he'd first need to sell it to receive the money.


 
no, i mean money from something other than selling his stuff
i assume he doesn't have it since he's trying to sell his games


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, Portugal right now isn't financially stable so it makes sense he'd want to sell his 3DS for a PS3 as it seems it's what he wants to do. He could play the Euromillions and hope to god he'd win.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 24, 2014)

even so, there's no guarantee that he'll get the exact worth of his games in return
depending on where and how he sells them ofc

i still say it's safer to wait because even if he buys a PS3, who's to say he'll be able to buy the games he wants?


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

SnailCombat said:


> even so, there's no guarantee that he'll get the exact worth of his games in return


Yeah that's true




SnailCombat said:


> i still say it's safer to wait because even if he buys a PS3, who's to say he'll be able to buy the games he wants?


 
Snipe the fuck out of PS3 games on eBay. lol


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 24, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I bought the 3DS XL along with a LOT of games, both on eShop and retail, but recently I bought Street Fighter IV and Tekken 3D, Tekken being one of my favorite fighting games of all times, needless to say Tekken 3D Prime Edition sucked and so did Street Fighter IV, I've been buying games for the 3DS but it doesn't seem to be satisfying me at all, on Steam or any other platform I would buy games for I would be happy and play those games, as for the 3DS, it just seems like an upgraded DS with better graphics and that's about it, the specs aren't bad but aren't good either comparing to the Vita, anyways:
> 
> eShop games:
> Cave Story - 7.25€
> ...






YOU'VE  got to be kidding right the Vita is nothing more than a portable PS3 with a bunch of ports


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 24, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> YOU'VE got to be kidding right the Vita is nothing more than a portable PS3 with a bunch of ports


 
A), he stated the specs aren't as good as the Vita which is absolutely true.
B), if you honestly think the Vita only has ports, you've never looked at a single game list in your life. You should probably educate yourself.
C), it's not a portable PS3, but if it were it would shit all over the 3DS, so I don't see how that's a negative point.
D), your post has absolutely nothing to do with the OP.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 24, 2014)

BUT WHA ABOUT TETR.... *cough* well i sold my XL for a CFW PS3 and so far i'm having fun with it 
If there isn't any game coming out for 3DS that ur interested in then go for it, but get a CFW PS3.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 24, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> A), he stated the specs are as good as the Vita which is absolutely true.
> B), if you honestly think the Vita only has ports, you've never looked at a single game list in your life. You should probably educate yourself.
> C), it's not a portable PS3, but if it were it would shit all over the 3DS, so I don't see how that's a negative point.
> D), your post has absolutely nothing to do with the OP.






I own a Vita as well &  there's virtually no difference in its library or the PS3/4 Nintendo has the edge the handheld wars


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 24, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I'm not calling you crazy and you didn't need to repeat yourself saying you disliked it, once's enough.
> /quote]
> 
> LOL. Alright.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 24, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> BUT WHA ABOUT TETR.... *cough* well i sold my XL for a CFW PS3 and so far i'm having fun with it
> If there isn't any game coming out for 3DS that ur interested in then go for it, but get a CFW PS3.


 
I would but CFW along with the free gaemz doesn't let you play online and might get you the PSN ban hammer, I don't mind buying the games myself.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 24, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> I own a Vita as well & there's virtually no difference in its library or the PS3/4 Nintendo has the edge the handheld wars


 
They had during the GB, GBA and DS times, right now I see they are trying their best, but they are slowly dying.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I would but CFW along with the free gaemz doesn't let you play online and might get you the PSN ban hammer, I don't mind buying the games myself.


 

*cough*xLinkKai*cough* (Thou u can't play all games but most of them)


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 24, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> *cough*xLinkKai*cough* (Thou u can't play all games but most of them)


 
Still, most of the games I'm gonna buy are all on PSN Store, not to mention I would need a second external hard disk for PS3 games which go over to 50GB


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Still, most of the games I'm gonna buy are all on PSN Store, not to mention I would need a second external hard disk for PS3 games which go over to 50GB


 

*cough*PSNgamescanbefoundoninternettoo*cough*

And if you really need more space then get a 1TB HDD, so far i'm using a 120GB HDD and its a bit low, 320 would be enough for me.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 24, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> *cough*PSNgamescanbefoundoninternettoo*cough*
> 
> And if you really need more space then get a 1TB HDD, so far i'm using a 120GB HDD and its a bit low, 320 would be enough for me.


 
Besides I'm just gonna sell my 3DS and then I'll buy a brand new PS3, CFW ruins the warranty so, and the PS3 CAN come with hardware defects knowing Sony so...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

If you're buying games from PSN your best bet would be to stick with the US PSN because if you've seen those 99 cent deals I bet you'd snatch them all.. like who wouldn't (me I'm still not into the digital format era very much)?



Yepi69 said:


> Besides I'm just gonna sell my 3DS and then I'll buy a brand new PS3, CFW ruins the warranty so, and the PS3 CAN come with hardware defects knowing Sony so...


 
Eh, never had a hardware problem with PS3s (PS2 was kind of shit with its laser) so if you were to install CFW on it it wouldn't damage anything as long as you'd know what you're doing.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Besides I'm just gonna sell my 3DS and then I'll buy a brand new PS3, CFW ruins the warranty so, and the PS3 CAN come with hardware defects knowing Sony so...


 

Sure, i got myself a CFW cause i can't afford buying games :/


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 24, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Sure, i got myself a CFW cause i can't afford buying games :/


 
Buy them used silly.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Buy them used silly.


 


GamerzHell9137 said:


> can't afford


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 24, 2014)

But but... used games can go over 10€


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 24, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> But but... used games can go over 10€


 

No used Diva thou


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

So you're saying you have a PS3 but can't afford games which cost like £3-5? Come on now.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 24, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> They had during the GB, GBA and DS times, right now I see they are trying  their best, but they are slowly dying.




Riight Sony is dominating in certain areas Nintendo has the edge over them everywhere in handheld wars especially here in the US dying don't make me laugh


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 24, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> So you're saying you have a PS3 but can't afford games which cost like £3-5? Come on now.


 

You won't see me playing COD or AC3(implying AC3 is 5 Euro), the games that i playd are mostly JRPGs or other nieche japanese games which price doesn't go down.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 24, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> I own a Vita as well &  there's virtually no difference in its library or the PS3/4


Ohoho ahaha ihihi oh. 

On a serious note, the PS3 has loads of great games and the 3DS has... some. The PS3 is also more expensive and will soon drop to budget price while the 3DS will keep on going strong for a few more years. There's also the problem of new releases which will be few and far between on the PS3 in comparison to the 3DS. Depending on how much the OP has missed during this generation due to not having a PS3 he could go either way, both consoles will have their benefits. Compare the lists of games, that's the best way to determine what's better for you.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 24, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> Riight Sony is dominating in certain areas Nintendo has the edge over them everywhere in handheld war especially here in the US dying don't make me laugh


 
Oh please, the Wii U is a complete failure library wise, they made a console more powerful than the PS3 and Xbox 360 yet they use it to milk their own franchises which they have been over the years, the 3DS is a good console but its more as an upgraded DS, library wise is good but most of the games are short games you can finish in 2 hours, and all of them have terrible pricing at eShop, 44€ for Ocarina of time 3D? Oh I don't know, that was a near launch title game.

Face it, Nintendo is indeed slowly dying, they're trying their best just to escape that inevitable destiny

The GCN | GBA and Wii | DS times were the shit, but now? HA.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 24, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> You won't see me playing COD or AC3(implying AC3 is 5 Euro), the games that i playd are mostly JRPGs or other nieche japanese games which price doesn't go down.


 
£5 doesn't equate 5€, it's more like 6.30€.

Hitman Absolution, Max Payne 3 and GTA IV all cost under £5 on Amazon.. GTA IV is only £2.79 (though now free shipping is on orders over £10 unfortunately).

I have Max Payne 3 which I played a bit on my 360 and it is awesome and definitely want to play it again, but I need to get a cable for the controller the third party charged batteries no longer work properly (cable is always connected so it's better).


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> £5 doesn't equate 5€, it's more like 6.30€.
> 
> Hitman Absolution, Max Payne 3 and GTA IV all cost under £5 on Amazon.. GTA IV is only £2.79 (though now free shipping is on orders over £10 unfortunately).
> 
> I have Max Payne 3 which I played a bit on my 360 and it is awesome and definitely want to play it again, but I need to get a cable for the controller the third party charged batteries no longer work properly (cable is always connected so it's better).


 

Cool but i don't care about any of those(and if i would then i would get it on PC)


----------



## Chary (Jul 25, 2014)

Take a list of games you like on both consoles. Then, make a list of upcoming games on that console. Review the list, make your choice.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 25, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Oh please, the Wii U is a complete failure library wise, they made a console more powerful than the PS3 and Xbox 360 yet they use it to milk their own franchises which they have been over the years, the 3DS is a good console but its more as an upgraded DS, library wise is good but most of the games are short games you can finish in 2 hours, and all of them have terrible pricing at eShop, 44€ for Ocarina of time 3D? Oh I don't know, that was a near launch title game.
> 
> Face it, Nintendo is indeed slowly dying, they're trying their best just to escape that inevitable destiny
> 
> The GCN | GBA and Wii | DS times were the shit, but now? HA.




Sounds like sony & they're lame ass war games all they've been doing is spitting up more & war games


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> Sounds like sony & they're lame ass war games all they've been doing is spitting up more & war games


 
They can still keep up with a library I like.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 25, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> They can still keep up with a library I like.




They're still coughing up more & more blood sequels to only war games lately the only sequel that wasn't war related was LBP


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> They're still coughing up more & more blood sequels to only war games lately the only sequel that wasn't war related was LBP


 
I'm not here to discuss the library of both parties.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 25, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I'm not here to discuss the library of both parties.




Well that's good lets move on shall we if you ask me sony should bring back the PS2 Spyro series it died off too early we can do without the toy crap


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh look a Nintendo fanboy shitting on a thread where Sony is mentioned.
How abnormal.

Anyway...
The PS3 has a fantastic library of games and most are dirt cheap. The XL is a waste of space. PS3's are pretty cheap these days (well, over here), so I could see you being able to afford a PS3 if you sell that for anywhere near worth its value.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Oh look a Nintendo fanboy shitting on a thread where Sony is mentioned.
> How abnormal.
> 
> Anyway...
> The PS3 has a fantastic library of games and most are dirt cheap. The XL is a waste of space. PS3's are pretty cheap these days (well, over here), so I could see you being able to afford a PS3 if you sell that for anywhere near worth its value.


 
I'm a Nintendo fan boy myself, I just don't suck on Nintendo's titties like that.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jul 25, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I bought the 3DS XL along with a LOT of games, both on eShop and retail, but recently I bought Street Fighter IV and Tekken 3D, Tekken being one of my favorite fighting games of all times, needless to say Tekken 3D Prime Edition sucked and so did Street Fighter IV, I've been buying games for the 3DS but it doesn't seem to be satisfying me at all, on Steam or any other platform I would buy games for I would be happy and play those games, as for the 3DS, it just seems like *an upgraded DS with better graphics and that's about it*, the specs aren't bad but aren't good either comparing to the Vita, anyways:
> 
> eShop games:
> 
> ...


So basically, it's like saying the Vita seems like an upgraded PSP with better graphics. lol

From the list you have of 3DS games you currently own, you have some pretty fun ones, in my opinion.
Like: HarmoKnight, Resident Evil Revelations, Tetris 3D (Especially Tetris), Cave Story 3D, Kid Icarus: Uprising, Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies, VVVVVV. But if you want to sell them, go ahead and sell them. It's your own choice and nobody else's. 

I don't know much about Euro Currency, but I also think you'll have better luck getting a CFW installed PS3. Sure, there are a lot of cheap PS3 games that are amazingly great, but there are also those games that you want to buy that still cost too much. Even if you sell your 3DS with all those games, I'm not sure you'll have enough to be able to buy the PS3 games you want. Sooner or later, you'll run out of money. :/


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

LinkmstrYT said:


> So basically, it's like saying the Vita seems like an upgraded PSP with better graphics. lol
> 
> From the list you have of 3DS games you currently own, you have some pretty fun ones, in my opinion.
> Like: HarmoKnight, Resident Evil Revelations, Tetris 3D (Especially Tetris), Cave Story 3D, Kid Icarus: Uprising, Ace Attorney: Dual Destinies, VVVVVV. But if you want to sell them, go ahead and sell them. It's your own choice and nobody else's.
> ...


 
I'm more concerned about the system itself, the games are easy for me to get.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jul 25, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> I'm more concerned about the system itself, the games are easy for me to get.


Like the warranty and online interactions? I mean, do you intend to play online with other people? If so, well...


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Like the warranty and online interactions? I mean, do you intend to play online with other people? If so, well...


 
Warranty, yes
Online interactions, definitely.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jul 25, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Warranty, yes
> Online interactions, definitely.


Again, if you want to sell them, go ahead and sell them. I mean, there are ignorant people out there that would really want a 3DS with games like yours. So yeah, I think eBay would be one of the places to sell your 3DS and games at a nice enough price. At least, that's what I think.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Again, if you want to sell them, go ahead and sell them. I mean, there are ignorant people out there that would really want a 3DS with games like yours. So yeah, I think eBay would be one of the places to sell your 3DS and games at a nice enough price. At least, that's what I think.


 
Ignorant people? As to why? What makes them ignorant if they want a different console?


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jul 25, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Ignorant people? As to why? What makes them ignorant if they want a different console?


Well, I didn't mean to put it that way. I mean, there are people who would want a 3DS with all those games. Sorry if I sounded mean about it.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 25, 2014)

i totally have a PS3 I'd trade you for that 3DS! I think we are too far apart to consider it though...

To me the 3DS XL is worth much more than the PS3. Maybe its just my nintendo fanboyism.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jul 25, 2014)

VashTS said:


> i totally have a PS3 I'd trade you for that 3DS! I think we are too far apart to consider it though...
> 
> To me the 3DS XL is worth much more than the PS3. Maybe its just my nintendo fanboyism.


You do know that the 3DS is region-locked right? If the 3DS was bought in Europe, you can only buy games that were released in Europe. Unless you want to import them, go right ahead.


----------



## VashTS (Jul 25, 2014)

LinkmstrYT said:


> You do know that the 3DS is region-locked right? If the 3DS was bought in Europe, you can only buy games that were released in Europe. Unless you want to import them, go right ahead.


 
i thought this was clear...maybe not?


i totally have a PS3 I'd trade you for that 3DS!* I think we are too far apart to consider it though...*


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jul 25, 2014)

VashTS said:


> i thought this was clear...maybe not?
> 
> 
> i totally have a PS3 I'd trade you for that 3DS!* I think we are too far apart to consider it though...*


Huh, I guess I read that the wrong way... My bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> Well that's good lets move on shall we if you ask me sony should bring back the PS2 Spyro series it died off too early we can do without the toy crap


 

This isn't even remotely on topic, stop shitting up the thread. And no, I wouldn't ask you.

On topic though, I have both a 3DS and a PS3 and I've definitely spent more time on the PS3. I mean the 3DS does get frequent releases, I think more so this late in the PS3's life span, but the PS3 still has an amazing library over all and just more features in general. When it's not used as a game console my family uses it as a Bluray player. I'd say it's worth the trade.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 25, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> This isn't even remotely on topic, stop shitting up the thread. And no, I wouldn't ask you.
> 
> On topic though, I have both a 3DS and a PS3 and I've definitely spent more time on the PS3. I mean the 3DS does get frequent releases, I think more so this late in the PS3's life span, but the PS3 still has an amazing library over all and just more features in general. When it's not used as a game console my family uses it as a Bluray player. I'd say it's worth the trade.




If you have a PS2 backwards capable PS3 i'll trade you in any case Nintendo always rules my room the PS3 does only with PS 1&2 titles  that's it


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 25, 2014)

LinkmstrYT said:


> You do know that the 3DS is region-locked right? If the 3DS was bought in Europe, you can only buy games that were released in Europe. Unless you want to import them, go right ahead.




Or you buy Gateway & use region free for out of region games


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 25, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Cool but i don't care about any of those(and if i would then i would get it on PC)


 
Heh, getting the niche games always maintain a fairly high price regardless of how old or new the game(s) is.

I don't get why people who are broke even get gaming consoles when they obviously can't afford shit, no offence.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Heh, getting the niche games always maintain a fairly high price regardless of how old or new the game(s) is.
> 
> I don't get why people who are broke even get gaming consoles when they obviously can't afford shit, no offence.


 

Please.... just shut up....


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 25, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Please.... just shut up....


 
Nope it's the truth.

You think if I didn't have money that I'd be in the hobby of buying and collecting games? Or even near games? You're very naîve.


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jul 25, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> Or you buy Gateway & use region free for out of region games


If the 3DS is on firmware 4.5, sure. But I doubt it is.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 25, 2014)

LinkmstrYT said:


> If the 3DS is on firmware 4.5, sure. But I doubt it is.



You  should get your 3DS modded with USB port it'll come in handy in downgrading your 3DS especially if they find a way to decrypt/reencrypt nand files


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Jul 25, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> You should get your 3DS modded with USB port it'll come in handy in downgrading your 3DS especially if they *find a way to decrypt/reencrypt nand files*


Yeah... that's the only thing that's stopping me right now.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Nope it's the truth.
> 
> You think if I didn't have money that I'd be in the hobby of buying and collecting games? Or even near games? You're very naîve.


 
Just because you buy a new system, doesn't mean you'll have to buy its entire library


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jul 25, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Nope it's the truth.
> 
> You think if I didn't have money that I'd be in the hobby of buying and collecting games? Or even near games? You're very naîve.


 
Ok


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ok


 
Fucking ignore dude.


----------



## Parasite X (Jul 25, 2014)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Yeah... that's the only thing that's stopping me right now.



Go for it the best thing about it my friend is that the USB mod can't be blocked by any firmware they'd have to revise the hardware of the DS inorder to block it


----------



## XDel (Jul 25, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> If you can't come up with a better explanation don't bother replying.


 
Oh wait, I guess is your thread isn't it? All right, I'll give my reason in a nut shell.


NINTENDO Exclusives! We always find our selves revisiting Nintendo exclusives, at least I do anyhow. Games on other systems...

...not so much generally. Aside of my vintage 8-bit sytems and below, I have only found my self regretting parting with my Nintendo consoles. The others offer a lot of the same it seems to me, but that's just my tastes.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

XDel said:


> Oh wait, I guess is your thread isn't it? All right, I'll give my reason in a nut shell.
> 
> 
> NINTENDO Exclusives! We always find our selves revisiting Nintendo exclusives, at least I do anyhow. Games on other systems...
> ...


 
Nintendo exclusives? Most of them just seem crappy compared to the previous ones, e.g Pokemon X/Y


----------



## XDel (Jul 25, 2014)

Yepi69 said:


> Nintendo exclusives? Most of them just seem crappy compared to the previous ones, e.g Pokemon X/Y


 
 Well ya got to go with your personal tastes, which was my feeling all along, hence my smart ass post in the first place.

Sorry.


----------

